
Ask HN: Bootstrapped tech founders who blog, write, etc? - asanwal
While there are lots of articles about fundraising and the like for venture-backed tech businesses, I&#x27;ve not found great resources for bootstrapping tech entrepreneurs.<p>So I started creating a list of bootstrappers who write about their processes, strategies, etc.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;4044walnut.com&#x2F;bootstrapping-tech-founders&#x2F;<p>The list is just 8 now.  And I know there must be hundreds of others.  If you have recommendations on folks, let me know, and I&#x27;ll update the post so hopefully other folks looking to build bootstrapped businesses may find some useful insights and inspiration.
======
itengelhardt
Here are a few possible additions to the list:

    
    
      - Robert Graham   http://whitetailsoftware.com/
      - Ruben Gamez     http://blog.bidsketch.com/
      - Brecht Palombo  http://brechtpalombo.com/

~~~
asanwal
Cool. Thx. Will check out and update.

Someone also emailed me and suggested the founder of Balsamiq. FYI.

------
krrishd
The guys at [http://Drifty.co](http://Drifty.co) have been bootstrapped for a
long time, and IIRC they do blog.

EDIT: blog is at [http://blog.drifty.co](http://blog.drifty.co)

------
JSeymourATL
Check out David Cummings blog, based in Atlanta-- bootstrapped Pardot, sold to
ExactTarget>
[http://davidcummings.org/about/](http://davidcummings.org/about/)

------
ZenPro
Aside : I love founders who place being a husband or father (or both) front
and centre in their online profiles - in short people like yourself and Ryan
Carson.

Will def be following the CB Insights blog.

~~~
asanwal
Thanks. I've found having a kid focuses you a lot. They can't eat Ramen
noodles :)

------
mkal_tsr
Bootstrapped solo-tech founder here, I'm creating my portfolio/blog, hopefully
I'll have something to send your way soon enough.

------
imp
There are two podcasts that have guys on there that are bootstrappers:

* Boostrapped with Kids

* Startups for the rest of us

